# PyLorcon2 on FreeBSD 8



## asdfg (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm trying to install PyLorcon2, a Python wrapper for Lorcon2 (WiFi injection tool), on FreeBSD 8. Its install guide applies to Ubuntu only. As a result, I can't seem to find the required libpcap-dev, libnl-dev and python-dev packages/ports for the FreeBSD platform. Does anybody have a clue where I might get these or their source?


----------

